# Standard radio is pathetic



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Not just a sub, the whole thing has to go. 

What is your budget, what type of music do you listen to? 


Have a look at the following threads to better understand how to get great sound in a Cruze: 

Part 1
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/6056-car-audio-sq-how-thread.html

Part 2
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/11204-how-sq-car-audio-v2.html


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You will have to do quite a bit of research to progress with ideas of your own on this subject . There is plenty of threads to sift through in the audio forum . Take your time and asses your decisions with accurate information .


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

Does the standard radio have outputs for an amp, um...preamp out, or are people coming off the speaker outputs? I know my old cavalier had very high impedance speakers, anyone know what these have?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The door speakers are 4 OHM 20 Watt . The radio can be adapted for pre amp with a Pac Loc crossover with rca 's
Outputs , or you can splice into speaker wires located by the kick panel along your left foot .. you have to do more research man .. Electrical and audio Forum .


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

We use the PAC AA-GM44 harness to add RCA outputs


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you brianv and ecodave, very helpful information.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Mini DSP or a Audison Bit One and be done with it.


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

I have a rough idea what I might need, this is not a boom box system I just want quality sound. Before I purchase anything I would like some input from some of you because you have more experience than I do. Here's what I was thinking, a Pac SNI-35 to get low level outputs, a Boss 500W 2 Channel Mosfet power A/B amp with 100W [email protected] hooked to Infinity 6x9 300W 3 ways speakers rated at 100W [email protected] Now I could skip the Pac and go high level inputs, what do you think? Wire it up with 2-gauge power and ground with 80A ANL fuse and 12-gauge speaker wire with 18-gauge RCA cord. I really appreciate the input. Edit- change that to 8-gauge power and ground amp kit.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Before spending any money, try playing with the manual settings. The default (0) settings on the tone controls are horrid. I have my settings at Bass - 12, Mid - 5, Treble - 0 and it sounds reasonably good. Be aware that there is a separate tone setting for radio, cd/aux, and possible the XM radio. The side to side/front to rear settings are consistent across all the sound sources.


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

I'll give that a try thanks for the advice. Edit- Update- I messed around with it, I didn't see any + or - numbers while adjusting the EQ, it still sounds like it would accept an 8 track.


----------

